# Hiniker C vs. Boss V



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of research lately and have narrowed my choices to these two plows...for what it's worth snoway was my third choice, down but not out...we are a lawn care business so we have a decent clientel, residential and commercial...as of right now we are fairly new to snow removal therefore we do a lot of, well, a few driveways...i'm looking to step that up next year and tap into the commercial side...

all 3 dealers are within 45 minutes of my house, so that's not a problem...here's what i go for pricing after taxes and installation

Boss V: $6000

Hiniker C: $6900

Snoway V: $6500 (not sure if that was before/after taxes)

backdragging is definitely a concern considering i will be doing driveways and maybe in between cars on commercial lots etc., but it doesn't have to be the best i guess...so with that being said snoway has downpressure, could get backdrag blades/smartlocks for the boss, and hiniker's c blade is obvious...i would like to have a V blade though if i'm going to fork out that much money anyways, especially with the boss being the least expensive...

i'm kind of partial to boss as of right now, it just seems the best of both worlds but that is why i am asking you guys who have more experience...i also will not be buying until the off season...thanks for any feedback, this forum is very resourceful...


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

So what do you want the most? The money isn't that much of a factor, is it? Your'e talking about adding backdrag blades and SmartLock cylinders to a new plow, right?.

The C-Plow is interesting. Does it have DP? The Boss Vee is nice but the SnoWay does have DP. How does it backdrag?

My Boss wings flop all over the place when I back drag. Hence the SnowMan with DP.

I vote for the SnoWay Vee with DP, and let me tell you why. When you DO start with your first parking lot, you can add the wings to that Vee and make it a little bigger.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the response ProSeasons, and that is exactly why i haven't counted snoway out...yes price is not much of a concern because like you said they are all comparable, i like boss though because it seems everyone who owns one loves them, and their connection system, light system, faster pumps...your response only makes my decision that much harder, ha...yes the hiniker c concept is very slick, anyone know how long this has been out?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would be looking at the Sno-Way. The Vee is much more versatile, and the DP will help with backdragging. I looked at the C Plow info and video. They didn't show a real time cycle duration for the C. And I didn't see cycle time in the lit anywhere. I bet it's longer than you think, and feels like forever when you are running behind.

BTW, you can put wings on the Boss also, which is a very nice plow.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

I use a c-plow and it does backdrag very nicely as far as cycle time I've never timed it before but it really isn't an issue. When I pull into the driveway as soon as I drop the blade I start curling it then put into reverse and start going it's usually fully curled by the time I'm into reverse and moving by doing it that way I'm always completely stopped before shifting which In turn saves on the tranny. To uncurl I just hit the button as I'm pulling upto the garage. But I suppose if I had to guess I'd say three seconds to fully curl it. Also it has held up very well with no issues whatsoever. I have no experience with the boss or fisher so I cannot comment on those.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Get a boss V, their better built and they will work well for you application. In the long run you will be much happier with the boss. I know I have 4 of them. plus the price is right and there can only be one boss!


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I went from Fisher to Snoway MegaV and the Snoway hands down is better. Yes there are some little things but for backdragging give your customers bare pavement while their nieghbors are slipping in the slush. yes it works great. Like said above you can add the wings for more surface area but you won't need them at 8.5' anyway its wide enough. I have the V and so far i like it. Its heavy though but i think well built. others disagree and I would like to see their plowing style to be honest. The Snoway mounts easier than the my fisher did too so take in factor as well. Down pressure is awesome don't be without it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would get the Boss.
Sno-Way still has yet to prove the V is going to work without ALOT of issues


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

I not gonna get into a pissin match here but the SW V really has not had any major issues like the revo had. I admit there are some things to be done in my eyes but don't you think every manufacturer has that from someone?
All i am saying is don't count them due to the revo problems. They still do the job as any other V will do.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

The c is great for drives but an expensive plow. Been out a long time, been completely redesigned since I bought in '00. I run blizzard pp's on my commercial trucks and think they would be the perfect all around plow with the addition of a backdrag blade. Adding the box ends will make the c more versitile otherwise it is just a straight blade for much of the work.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

All I can tell you is that I am verry happy with my Boss V. Most of the time it backdrags fine. If the snow is packed down it just takes a bit longer. Pull up to garage, drag snow out. Push remaining packed down snow forward to about 6' from garage, lift plow over pile, pull back out. Gets things nice and clean. The V is super versatile, and when you get some bigger lots, nothing you can mount on a pickup will hold more snow that a V with wings.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JDiepstra;950348 said:


> All I can tell you is that I am verry happy with my Boss V. Most of the time it backdrags fine. If the snow is packed down it just takes a bit longer. Pull up to garage, drag snow out. Push remaining packed down snow forward to about 6' from garage, lift plow over pile, pull back out. Gets things nice and clean. The V is super versatile, and when you get some bigger lots,* nothing you can mount on a pickup will hold more snow that a V with wings.*


I agree with you in the realm of normal snowplows. But look at these. Lightweight, too. Less than 500 lbs with a rubber edge.

http://www.walkerequipment.com/products_avalanche_4x4.html


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

2COR517;950405 said:


> I agree with you in the realm of normal snowplows. But look at these. Lightweight, too. Less than 500 lbs with a rubber edge.
> 
> http://www.walkerequipment.com/products_avalanche_4x4.html


can those angle?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

2COR517;950405 said:


> I agree with you in the realm of normal snowplows. But look at these. Lightweight, too. Less than 500 lbs with a rubber edge.
> 
> http://www.walkerequipment.com/products_avalanche_4x4.html


I stand corrected. How well does it backdrag? :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chris_morrison;950423 said:


> can those angle?


I didn't see anything on the website, and I can't image it would. Pretty tough windrowing with two foot deep turkey wings.:laughing:



JDiepstra;950424 said:


> I stand corrected. How well does it backdrag? :laughing:


Actually, I bet it backdrags pretty well. Except for those last two feet or so.....

That would be really slick for keeping parking lots during a storm. Or course stacking would be limited compared to being mounted on a loader.

It's probably just a matter of time before we see something like the Horst on a pickup. In the meantime, I guess we can use Blizzards.


----------



## pgw0321321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got a 2 year old C-plow, and a 1 year old Boss V, both work very well for me, but I push snow more then I back drag.
I do a few loading docks,
Hiniker:
I can only back drag the length of the truck, maybe a little more with a 3" - 5" snow, any more and it lifts the blade.
Boss:
I can do almost the same back drag, but when I turn around, I can use the scoop position and clear it out a little quicker.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

2COR517;950451 said:


> Actually, I bet it backdrags pretty well. Except for those last two feet or so.....
> 
> That would be really slick for keeping parking lots during a storm. Or course stacking would be limited compared to being mounted on a loader.
> 
> ...


And Boss's


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

well thanks for the replys so far although it seems there have been an equivelant amount of responses for each plow so i'm not much farther than i was but definitely getting some good input here, ha

as for the truck i will be using: '97 F-250 HD 4X4 ...with that being said i would like to stay at 8'2" - 8'6" just to not be underpowered...would timbrens be a good idea anyway?

Blizzard: Haven't counted out blizzard, dealer is within 30, but seems really heavy...anyone know how much a comparable blizzard plow would cost?

Hiniker is now looking last, for being $900 more i would rather have a more versatile V plow, plus i've heard their frame is more susceptable to break...snoway is a close second behind boss as of right now, i like the downpressure but as someone said earlier it looks like they have a little to work on with the V...would putting backdrag blades on a snoway V benefit the plow that much more or is that just a stupid question (considering downpressure)?...Boss still seems to be my first choice: Closest dealer, proven equipment, seems to have best/fastest connection, best lighting, fastest hydraulics

let me know what you guys think, and once again, thanks for the responses...


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

jbell36;950582 said:


> let me know what you guys think, and once again, thanks for the responses...


It looks like the comparison drifted to Boss V vs SnowWay V. I have no experience to offer but what I see on paper.. the Boss may be a little more easy on your front end being 200 lbs lighter.
The SnowWay V obviously has a back drag advantage weighing almost 1000 lbs + down pressure.


----------

